# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Klima und Wetter in Thailand

## schiene

Hier könnt ihr alles zum Thema Klima und Wetter in Thailand posten.

- - - Aktualisiert - - -

"Thailand - Das Ministerium für Naturressourcen und Umwelt hat die Nationalparks von Thailand angewiesen umgehend zu schließen, falls sie mit Hochwasser oder durch Erdrutsche konfrontiert werden.

Insgesamt ist die Situation aber nicht so kritisch, da das Land eine kühle Jahreszeit durchmacht. Die Temperaturen sind in den nördlichen Provinzen wie Chiang Rai deutlich gefallen, was zu geringeren Niederschlägen als in den Vorjahren führte. Das Meteorologische Institut kündigte an, dass es möglich sei, dass es dieses Jahr im Norden von Thailand in höher gelegenen Regionen, vor allem in den Provinzen Chiang Rai und Chiang Mai, zu vereinzelten Schneefällen kommen kann. Die kühlen Wetterbedingungen dauern länger an wie gewöhnlich und dies könnte unter günstigen Umständen für Touristen im Norden zu weißen Weihnachten führen.

Die Kühle Witterung aus China bewegt sich nach Thailand und lässt die Temperaturen im Dezember wahrscheinlich auf Rekordmarken sinken. Laut dem Meteorologischen Amt gab es Schnee in Chiang Rai in den Jahren 1955 und 1958."
Quelle:
http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...provinzen.html

----------


## schiene

Klima-Risiko-Index: Naturkatastrophen immer häufiger


*Thailand, Kambodscha und Pakistan stark gefährdet, Österreich auf Platz 57*

Berlin - Extreme Wetterphänomene sind im vergangenen Jahr laut einer Studie der Organisation Germanwatch vor allem in Ländern Asiens und Lateinamerikas registriert worden. So wurde der Klima-Risiko-Index 2013, den Germanwatch am Dienstag anlässlich des Weltklimagipfels in Doha veröffentlichte, von Thailand, Kambodscha und Pakistan angeführt. In allen drei Staaten hatte es 2011 schwere Überschwemmungen mit hunderten Toten gegeben. 

Auf der Liste der zehn am stärksten betroffenen Staaten folgten El Salvador, die Philippinen und Brasilien. Auf Platz sieben kamen die USA, die 2011 unter heftigen Tornados, hohen Temperaturen und einer Reihe schwerer Hurrikans litten. Mit einer Opferzahl von 844 lagen die USA hinter den Philippinen (1.659 Tote), Brasilien (1.013) und Thailand (892), aber vor Pakistan (585), Kambodscha (247) und El Salvador (35). 

*Ungewöhnliche Häufung*

Aufgrund einer ungewöhnlichen Häufung sehr schwerer Naturkatastrophen zählte 2011 laut Germanwatch zu den Jahren mit den höchsten Todeszahlen überhaupt. Im Langzeitvergleich für die Zeit von 1992 bis 2011 wurde die Liste von Honduras angeführt, gefolgt von Burma, Nicaragua, Bangladesch und Haiti. Schon im Jahr zuvor hatten diese Länder zu den obersten fünf gehört. Thailand rückte infolge der schweren Überschwemmungen 2011 vom 55. auf den 9. Platz auf. Österreich belegte in dieser Wertung Rang 57, 20 Plätze hinter Deutschland. 

Germanwatch warnte, der vom Menschen verursachte Klimawandel werde zu einem weiteren Anstieg von extremen Wetterphänomenen wie Stürmen, Dürren oder heftigen Regenfällen führen. Die Organisation betonte daher die Dringlichkeit, den Kampf gegen den Klimawandel zu verstärken, um den globalen Temperaturanstieg unter zwei Grad Celsius zu halten. Entwicklungsländer müssten zudem stärker finanziell dabei unterstützt werden, sich auf künftige Katastrophen vorzubereiten.
Quelle:
Klima-Risiko-Index: Naturkatastrophen immer häufiger - Umwelt - derStandard.at

----------


## schiene

*Es wird kalt in Thailand*

In Norden werden schon Temperaturen um die 6 C° und darunter gemessen.11 der insgesamt 25 Bezirke im Nordosten wurden zu Katastrophengebieten erklärt.
Bei uns in Prakhon Chai waren gestern 19C° was ja noch ganz angenehm ist.Mit weiteren Temperaturstürzen wird gerechnet.
Ist schon verrückt wenn im Dezember höhere Temperaturen in Deutschland gemessen werden wie in Thailand.

----------


## schiene

Hier ein paar Bilder aus "unserem Dorf" Khok Maa welche mir gestern zu geschickt wurden.
hat vor 2 Tagen heftig geregnet...



der Cousin meiner Frau im Einsatz




die "Alten" hatten trotzdem ihren Spaß ::

----------


## schorschilia

letztes Bild; herrlich !  sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.

----------


## schiene

Eine Grafik vom 04.09. und vom                                    26.09.2013 über die höhe der Regenfalle und der noch "trockenen Gebiete"

----------


## schiene

Das Unwetter/Taifun hat vorgestern Pattaya ganz schön unter Wasser gesetzt....

----------


## schiene

Die letzten Tage solls ja ziemlich kalt geworden sein in einigen Gebieten Thailands.
In Prakhon Chai (Provinz Buriram)waren es 13C°,im Norden soll es noch viel kälter werden.
In den 50er Jahren gabs ja auch schon mal bisschen Schnee im Norden,also auch nichts neues ,wenn auch selten.

----------


## pit

Es ist in der Tat recht kühl morgens, selbst in Bangkok. Klimaanlage im Haus hat eigenlich bis auf 2 bis 3 Stunden abends im Wohnraum Ruhepause. Sogar auf dem Weg zur Arbeit brauch ich die zumindest morgens nicht im Auto. Abends zurück wohl, da hat dann den ganzen Tag die Sonne drauf gestanden.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Winterliche Impressionen aus Bangkok....
http://bangkoksnowremoval.com/snowy-bangkok.html

----------


## schiene

*Kälterekord in Bangkok: 15,6 Grad*
In der thailändischen Hauptstadt Bangkok ist die Temperatur auf 15,6 Grad gesunken. Die Behörden meldeten am Donnerstag einen neuen Tiefstand und sprechen von einem ungewöhnlich kalten Winter. 

Seit 1983 war es nicht mehr so kalt in Bangkok, sagte Songkram Aksorn von der Wetterbehörde.
In nördlichen Landesteilen kamen nach Angaben des Gesundheitsministeriums in den vergangenen drei Monaten 63 Menschen infolge der Kälte ums Leben.
Dort fielen die Temperaturen unter zehn Grad. Viele der Opfer hätten schon zuvor an Krankheiten gelitten, die wegen der Kälte schlimmer geworden seien, erläuterten die Gesundheitsbehörden.
Auch kleine Kinder und ältere Menschen gehörten zu den Kälteopfern.
Normalerweise über 30 Grad auch im Winter
In der Nacht fallen die Temperaturen in Bangkok in den Wintermonaten von November bis Februar auf durchschnittlich etwa 20 bis 25 Grad.
Tagsüber können die Temperaturen aber auch im Winter auf mehr als 30 Grad steigen.
In den nördlichen Provinzen ist es kälter. In Ausnahmefällen kann es dort in den Bergen sogar schneien. Kühle Temperaturen empfinden viele Thailänder als sehr ungewohnt.
Quelle:
http://www.stol.it/Artikel/Chronik-i...gkok-15-6-Grad

----------


## pit

Das stimmt! Seit 2 - 3 Tagen ist die morgentliche Dusche kein Spass mehr. Da ist man froh, wenn der Körper wieder trocken ist. In der Firma tragen die Leute fast durchgehend Jacken (zumindest am Vormittag).

 ::

----------


## schiene

Bei Loei wurden die Tage -4 C° gemessen.Da lob ich mir den milden deutschen Winter mit +12 C° ::

----------


## schiene

In Nordthailand gibts wieder Hochwasser.Der Clip ist aus dem Mae Chan District
Das Video ist vom 06.09.2014

----------


## deti

Um Himmels willen!

Da möcht ich jetzt nicht sein!
Aber auch bei uns in Nakhon Chai Si wird es immer schimmer mit dem Hochwasser. Beim letzten großen Hochwasser wären wir auch beinahe abgesoffen. Die etwas höher gelegene Straße hat das Wasser abgehalten.

Gruß deti

----------


## alter mann

Hallo zusammen

Es geht auf Weihnachten zu. Da moechte ich was vom Christkind schreiben. Aber hier im Wetterthema ?  :: 

Im spanischen heisst Christkind El nino. Es ist ein Begriff fuer ein Wetterereignis welches sich vor der Kueste Brasiliens und im Pazifik abspielt. Durch die unterschiedlichen Wassertemperaturen wird die Meeresstroemung und hiermit das Wetter fuer etliche Monate entsprechend beeinflusst. 

Der australische Wetterdienst  http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/    geht fuer das Jahr 2015 zu 70 % von einem El nino Jahr aus.  Dies bedeutet fuer Thailand auch in der kommenden Regenzeit, so ab Mitte Mai weniger Regen oder spaeter einsetzende Regenzeit. 

Wer mehr zu diesem Thema lesen moechte, kann hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Ni%C3%B1o  nachschauen.

Ob es wirklich so eintrifft ? Ich bin kein Hellseher und auch kein Wetterfrosch. Daher, schau mer mal.  :: 

Gruss

alter mann

----------


## schiene

*Derzeit gibt es keinen Strand mehr auf den Similan Islands*
http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-...islands-21593/

----------


## schiene

Derzeit frieren ja viele in Thailand....

----------


## schiene

Das Urlaubsparadies Thailand wird mit einer Kältewelle mit Temperaturen von unter fünf Grad Celsius überrollt. 
Frieren sollen auch nicht die buddhistischen Mönch-Statuen in einem Einkaufszentrum in Bangkok - für sie gibt es Strickmützen. 
Quelle:
http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/in...676ebda88.html

----------


## pit

Na, zum Glück hat sich die Wetterlage etwas normalisiert. Am Tage wird schon wieder die Sonne gemieden, obwohl sie noch vor zwei Tagen ähnlich als in Deutschland als angenehm wärmende Quelle gegolten hat. Das Bad in der Früh geht auch schon wieder bei 20 Grad (Luft, nicht Wasser)

 ::

----------


## schiene

*Thailand: Die schwerste Dürre seit mehr als 20 Jahren*

"Die schwerste Dürre seit mehr als 20 Jahren breitet sich in Thailand weiter aus. Bis Montag wurden 4.355 Dörfer zu Katastrophengebieten erklärt, wie die zuständige Behörde mitteilte. Die Dörfer haben damit Anspruch auf staatliche Hilfen. In vielen Orten müsse das Militär bereits Trinkwasser mit Lastwagen anliefern, teilte die Katastrophenschutz-Behörde mit. 21 der 76 Provinzen sind betroffen.
In der Provinz Lampang in Nordthailand ist das Mae-Chang-Wasserreservoir ausgetrocknet. Die Dürre hat die Ruinen eines seit den 80er Jahren gefluteten Dorfes freigelegt. In der Provinz Phayao berief der Gouverneur eine Krisensitzung ein. Er fürchtet, dass das Wasser des Phayao-Sees nicht bis zum Beginn der Regensaison im Mai zur Bewässerung der Reisfelder reicht. Der Wasserstand in den Stauseen sei so niedrig wie seit 1994 nicht mehr, berichtete die Bewässerungsbehörde."
Quelle: 
http://www.wetter.de/cms/thailand-di...n-2783053.html

----------


## schiene

Vietnam und Thailand erleben schlimmste Dürre seit Jahrzehnten

"Jeden Tag warten die Mitarbeiter des Chao Phraya Abhaibhubet-Krankenhauses auf Frischwassertransporte von einem Militärstützpunkt. Die Einrichtung in der Provinz Prachinburi in Ostthailand braucht täglich 30.000 Liter für den Betrieb. Das Krankenhaus gehört zu den vielen Leidtragenden der schlimmsten Dürre seit 20 Jahren.
„Momentan bekommen wir jeden Tag neun Lieferungen“, sagt Manager Saluay Jintarakiti aus dem Spital in Thailand. Noch prekärer ist die Lage in Vietnam, dort war das Land seit 90 Jahren nicht mehr so ausgedörrt. Der Grund, sagen Wissenschafter, sei das Klimaphänomen El Nino und die Erderwärmung.
Die Dürre habe den Grundwasserspiegel und den Pegel der Flüsse gesenkt und das Leitungswasser ungenießbar gemacht, sagt Jintarakiti. „Das Leitungswasser ist so salzig, dass man damit weder medizinische Geräte reinigen noch Patienten versorgen kann.“
Suche nach Alternativen zum Reisanbau
Die Trockenheit bekommen auch die Bauern zu spüren. Die Reisanbaufläche ist im Jänner und Februar um ein Drittel auf 640.000 Hektar geschrumpft, weil sie mehr nicht bewässern können. „Es gibt noch keinen Grund zur Panik, aber wir müssen klug mit unserem Wasser umgehen“, sagt Landwirtschaftsminister Theerapat Prayoonsit. Mit einer Summe von 17 Milliarden Baht (436 Millionen Euro) soll nun nach Alternativen zum Reisanbau für die Bauern gesucht werden."
hier gehts weiter...
Quelle:
https://www.tt.com/panorama/wetter/1...ahrzehnten.csp

----------


## wein4tler

Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Internationale Zusammenarbeit (GIZ) hat ein Projekt laufen und zwar  von 2013 bis 2016. 

*Verbesserte Hochwasser- und Dürreprävention durch ökosystemare Anpassung in Wassereinzugsgebieten* 
Auftraggeber: Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit (BMUB)
Land: Thailand
Politischer Träger: Department for Water Resources (DWR) under Ministry of Natural Resources and Environment.

*Ausgangssituation*

Als Folge des Klimawandels werden in Thailand häufiger Überflutungen und Dürre auftreten. In den zuständigen Wassermanagementinstitutionen fehlt es an fachlichem Know-how und innovativen Konzepten, um solche Extremereignisse zu bewältigen. Für die Bevölkerung Thailands ist somit mit großen ökonomischen Schäden infolge von Ernteverlusten und Produktionsausfällen zu rechnen. Über wasserbereitstellende und regulierende Ökosystemdienstleistungen, wie die Nutzung der Topographie für natürliche Auffangbecken, besteht ungenutztes Potenzial, sich kostengünstig und trotzdem nachhaltig an den Auswirkungen des Klimawandels anzupassen beziehungsweise ihnen vorzubeugen.

Zwei Pilotregionen wurden ausgewählt. Das *Huai-Sai-Bat-Einzugsgebiet* im größeren *Chi River Basin* liegt *im Nordosten* des Landes. Es hat eine Fläche von 678 Quadratkilometern und der höchste Punkt liegt 550 Meter über dem Meeresspiegel. Es wird intensiv landwirtschaftlich genutzt. Wasserknappheit ist das Hauptthema. 
Das *Tha-Di-Einzugsgebiet im Süden* hat eine Fläche von 546 Quadratkilometern mit steilabfallenden Hängen, da der höchste Punkt auf 1.750 Meter liegt und die Flusslänge bis zur Einmündung in das Meer nur knapp über 60 Kilometer ist. Die Probleme im Tha Di sind vornehmlich (Sturz-) Fluten.

*Ziel*
Die Wasserwirtschaftsabteilungen der Chi- und Tha-Di-Einzugsgebiete sind qualifiziert, ökosystemare Anpassungsmaßnahmen zum Schutz vor den Auswirkungen von Extremereignissen zu planen und zu bewerten. Die Projekterfahrungen sind in die nationale Anpassungsstrategie für den Wassersektor eingespeist.

*Vorgehensweise*
Das Projekt setzt in zwei Pilotwassereinzugsgebieten an, die von den Auswirkungen des Klimawandels bedroht sind. Damit die Fähigkeit sich anzupassen erhöht werden kann, werden Fachkräfte von Behörden und Universitäten beraten, ihr Fachwissen, Aktivitäten und Informationsquellen zu bündeln. Damit sollen Synergien genutzt und so das Wassermanagement im entsprechenden Einzugsgebiet effizienter gestaltet werden. Darüber hinaus soll der Informationsfluss zwischen den Beteiligten verbessert werden.

Der Einbezug der Bevölkerung wird sichergestellt, in dem sie über Stakeholder-Plattformen eingebunden werden. Diese Interessensvertretungen bauen auf den die Flusseinzugsgebiete verwaltenden Komitees, den River Basin Committees, auf.

Innovative Ansätze, die auf eine Anpassung der Ökosysteme abzielen, werden als Anpassungsmaßnahmen in den Einzugsgebieten zu Demonstrationszwecken umgesetzt. Ergänzend dazu werden wesentliche Interessensvertreter in ökosystemarer Anpassung geschult beziehungsweise fortgebildet.

Ausgehend von den Erfahrungen in den Pilotgebieten werden die Ansätze in die Strategien und Politiken auf nationaler Ebene eingespeist. Gleichzeitig sollen Aus- und Fortbildungsformate zum Thema ökosystemare Anpassung und ökologischer Wasserbau auf nationaler Ebene verankert werden.

*Wirkung*
Das Vorhaben hat seine Tätigkeit von zwei Einzugsgebieten (Tha Di, Huai Sai Bat) auf fünf kleinere Einzugsgebiete (Trang, Tha Pi, Lum, Pha Chi) ausgeweitet. Vulnerabilitätsstudien zur Anfälligkeit dieser Gebiete wurden erstellt und zeigen die Hauptprobleme dieser Flussgebiete.

Die Zivilgesellschaft ist in den Wassermanagementprozess integriert und nimmt eine aktive Rolle in den Arbeitsgruppen und Komitees ein. Darüber hinaus werden verschiedene zivilgesellschaftliche Initiativen wie sogenannte lebende Stauwehre unterstützt. Die Fundamente der lebenden Stauwehre bestehen aus organischen Materialien und werden mit Wurzeln von Bäumen am Ufer, die gleichzeitig den Uferverlauf festigen, verstärkt.

Die GIZ beriet Universitäten dabei, ein Curriculum für ökosystemare Anpassung zu entwickeln. Damit hat sich das Ausbildungsniveau der Universitäten in diesem Bereich erhöht.

Das thailändische Ministerium für natürliche Ressourcen und Umwelt empfiehlt ökosystemare Anpassungsansätze im Wassersektor, integriert sie in Richtlinien und Politiken von staatlichen Behörden und hat diese bereits in den Klimamasterplan aufgenommen.

https://www.giz.de/de/weltweit/29951.html

----------


## Willi Wacker

Wetter Heute - Udon Thani
32/20 Grad und Sonne
nicht so hohe Luftfeuchte....erträglich

----------


## pit

> nicht so hohe Luftfeuchte....erträglich


Typisches Winterwetter für Thailand halt.   :: 

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Im Norden, am Doi Inthanon in der Provinz Chiang Mai soll es schon auf 4 Grad abgekühlt haben.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl ...es wird wieder heisser in Udon
bis Mittag gehtˋs ...dann tendiert es wieder in Richtung...unerträglich....bis 17 Uhr
gestern in Nong Kai habe ich auch ein T Shirt durch geschwitzt

ich mach das nun wie die Spanier...Siesta...
A.C. an und pennen...dafür Morgends früh aufstehen

----------


## wein4tler

Wie war es in Nong Kai? Meine Frau schwärmt so von der Promenade am Flussufer entlang, weil es da so angenehmes Klima hat. Sie war als 14 Jährige als Hausmaid beim Bruder ihrer Mutter dort. Er war Polizeioberst und seine Frau brauchte eine Hausmaid zu Bedienung. Dafür durfte meine Frau die Abendschule besuchen.

Ich lege mich wenn es geht auch immer um 13:00 nieder (mit AC) bis 15 Uhr und mache Augenpflege oder Matratzenabhördienst.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in Nong Kai war es ähnlich wie in Udon...nachmittags heiss
haben wieder einmal " Sala Kaeo Ku " besucht
...den obligatorischen Fisch mit Salzkruste in einem Restaurant mit Blick auf den Mekomg gegessen
und ordentlich geshoppt im indochina Market, welcher immer grösser wird.
ja, die Promenade ist schon schön, kann man schlendern am Abend am Mekong entlang

----------


## wein4tler

Auf Thailands höchstem Berg, dem "Doi Inthanon" sanken die Temperaturen in den frühen Morgenstunden des Dienstags auf 0 Grad Celsius. Durch die Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt bildete sich auf den Gräsern Frost, der die Landschaft in ein weißes Paradies verwandelte.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Promenade am Mekong

auf dem Kopf ..ich kanns nicht ändern

----------


## wein4tler



----------


## Willi Wacker

Danke fürˋs drehen , Weinler Peter,
Wutzel hatte das auch gemacht ...aber nur in einer PN
konnte ich nicht einstellen
ich fummler hier nur mit Handy und Android Tablet

in knapp eier Woche streichen wir hier in Udon erst mal die Segel
im Märzˋ17 dann folgt der Wetterbericht aus Spanien von den Kanaren

----------


## Siamfan

Vorgestern hat es etwas geregnet und gestern abend sin Wolken aufgezogen. 

Das kommt aber aus Richtung Surathani über die Berge.

----------


## Siamfan

Wie erwartet,  ist es wieder besser! 
Das gilt aber nicht für Surathani!

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist eigentlich das Schöne,  Praktische,  ... hier im Süden! 
Wenn es bei uns an der Westküste regnet,  setzen wir uns ins Auto und Fahren +/- 100km (einfach) und verbringen am Meer einen schönen Tag!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Da hat noch keiner was dran geruettelt und ich veroeffentliche die schon um die 10 Jahre.

----------

